# Favourite light roasts



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

As my beloved Tap are merging with DOCASA their beans won't be available anymore (sniff) so I need to find a place that specialises (or has a good variety) of light roasts.

What are your favourite light roasts / roasters?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We've had some fabulous (very) light roasts from Drop Coffee. Most of the beans I buy could be described as being medium to light . . . Foundry, HasBean, The Barn . . . All top notch beans.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> We've had some fabulous (very) light roasts from Drop Coffee. Most of the beans I buy could be described as being medium to light . . . Foundry, HasBean, The Barn . . . All top notch beans.


Thanks Mildred, I've had beans from Foundry but not the others yet so I'll try them out over the next few weeks.

Was looking at Has bean yesterday in fact.. any personal faves from there?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

You considered Dog and Hat?

A few members on here participate. They send out 2 or 3 bags a month to try beans and roasters that you may not have otherwise considered.

My favourite roaster is Django.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh those lovely Django beans @igm45









We like fruity here - cherry, blackcurrant, blueberry . . . Hints of citrus, grapefruit. Some of those HB Nicaragua might be worth a look.

Beanedict made a very useful tool for comparing beans, roasters etc

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40182-compiling-roasters-and-beans-resource-opinions-greatly-appreciated

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-grid-view


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> We've had some fabulous (very) light roasts from Drop Coffee. Most of the beans I buy could be described as being medium to light . . . Foundry, HasBean, The Barn . . . All top notch beans.


You drink mostly flat whites don't you Mildred - light roasts still work well in milk?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes they do^


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh those lovely Django beans @igm45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we love a bit of fruity here too! Stone fruits, pineapple, love that acidity. Liking stuff that's almost towards a tea if you know what I mean..

Just had my fisrt cup of Gesha from long and short and loved it, really tart & fruity.

I'll check out those links and order myself a bag of the Nicaraguan..

Thank you!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

igm45 said:


> You considered Dog and Hat?
> 
> A few members on here participate. They send out 2 or 3 bags a month to try beans and roasters that you may not have otherwise considered.
> 
> My favourite roaster is Django.


Sounds great, I'll check them out now, thank you!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Have been impressed with Curve for light roasted.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

La Cabra or Drop for excellent light roasted.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> Have been impressed with Curve for light roasted.


Cheers Hibbsy, got buddies in Margate that I'll be visiting soon so I'll pop in when i'm down there.. Perfect!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

aaronb said:


> La Cabra or Drop for excellent light roasted.


They look great, might have to arrange a little trip to Denmark!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> They look great, might have to arrange a little trip to Denmark!


Quite a few UK cafes stock them even outside of London, might be worth sending them an email and asking if there is a stockist near you.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

aaronb said:


> Quite a few UK cafes stock them even outside of London, might be worth sending them an email and asking if there is a stockist near you.


Excellent idea, I'm all over that! Don't suppose you know any stockists in London off the top of your head?

Edit:

I've contacted Drop, The Barn and La Cabra to see if I can get a list of UK stockists, I'll post up any info.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I like Scandinavia Coffee Pod - Studio Coffee Roaster although they appear beanless at the moment.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> They look great, might have to arrange a little trip to Denmark!


Up in Scotland Cairngorm Coffee (Edinburgh) stock La Cabra, or you can get it direct from Denmark with free shipping, which I do every month.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just enjoying their Monteblanco as I type. A beautifully light, sweet cup.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

La Cabra ship their coffee to England, so shouldn't be a problem.

Great Coffee that is located in the same city (Aarhus) is also worth trying out, he also ship worldwide.

Tim Wendelboe in Norway also ship, as he finally found a reliable shipping company that could deliver within his timeframe demands, had to be said it isn't cheap.

There is allot of good roasters in Copenhagen but I don't think many of them ship worldwide except for the Coffee Collective and Roast.

Prolog, Andersen & Maillard (just open this month and Milton Abel is making their cakes, breads etc.), Democratic, Forloren Espresso and CUB is worthy a visit when you do pay Copenhagen a visit,

Although not strictly Scandinavian, The Barn is one of the most consistent light profile roasters.

Gardelli in Italy also make excellent coffee (ships worldwide too)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for these guys, I'm stocked up for a couple of weeks but I'll try La Cabral after... I'll report back!


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> I've contacted Drop, The Barn and La Cabra to see if I can get a list of UK stockists, I'll post up any info.


Any update re UK stockists?

Did a bit of emailing myself of some top European roasters to see who is currently guesting in London..

La Cabra are at White Mulberries (should have retail bags in a week or two) and Tim Wendelboe is at Curators Coffee. Gardelli and Coffee Collective aren't supplying any shops in London at the moment.

I didn't bother asking the Barn as their shipping is surprisingly reasonable so if you are after beans might as well order from the webshop (maybe guesting eg at Prufrock).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is really really good.

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/kinini-aa/

Cola , cherry , lemon is about right .

Not the face crunching lemon but a lovely sweet lemon tart vibe . Although its more cola and cherry for me .

You dint need to go abroad to get good " light " roasted coffee .


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> You dint need to go abroad to get good " light " roasted coffee .


So true. Nice to try them every now and then though.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

slamm said:


> Any update re UK stockists?
> 
> Did a bit of emailing myself of some top European roasters to see who is currently guesting in London..
> 
> ...


Hey! Excellent work!

I did get an update but a few places that I was told had it in stock actually didn't and I didn't want to send anyone on a wild goose chase...

Here's the info I got anyway, would definitely suggest checking in advance though!!

Barn supplies to Milk, Harvey Nichols and The Peanut Vendor.

Drop supplies to Prufrock.

Didn't hear back from La Cabra.

Definitely gonna pop in to Curators Coffee and get something by Wendelboe! I've actually never heard of Curator's before and I'm around that area a lot so thanks for the heads up!

Got this Ethiopian Magarissa from Rave at the mo, very citrussy, floral and quite tart, delicious!

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/ethiopia-magarissa-lot-2?variant=2762757537818


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is really really good.
> 
> https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/kinini-aa/
> 
> ...


Ooh that looks right up my street...


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> Definitely gonna pop in to Curators Coffee and get something by Wendelboe! I've actually never heard of Curator's before and I'm around that area a lot so thanks for the heads up!


Apparently they ordered late January so hopefully still have some bags.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Ooh that looks right up my street...


Postage scales better if you get more than one bag

the Hambela or the San Atnonio are good .


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Postage scales better if you get more than one bag
> 
> the Hambela or the San Atnonio are good .


Thanks Mr Boots, I've just had a nice delivery from Square Mile for espresso but will need to order something for filter in a few days and I think we've found a winner


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I just got Colonna for filter this time Foundation Beans


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> As my beloved Tap are merging with DOCASA their beans won't be available anymore (sniff) so I need to find a place that specialises (or has a good variety) of light roasts.
> 
> What are your favourite light roasts / roasters?


To give credit where it is due, I tried a bit of a batch brew made with Dept's current Kenyan offering (in an independent cafe, not one of their own) and it was very good - one of the juiciest Kenyan's I've tried this year. If they have upped their game to that level for all their offerings then they are very worth buying, but I cant be sure as they only had the one bag. Will try and visit a Dept next time I'm in London.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I got a bag of Columbian for spro in Tap on Wardour a few weeks back, barista confided in me that he didn't think it was up to the standard of Jack of Spades (their old espresso blend)... Was still nice enough though. Glad to hear the Kenyan is good, the one they used to do was one of my all time favs... I'll stick this on my list!!

Thanks dude


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

aaronb said:


> To give credit where it is due, I tried a bit of a batch brew made with Dept's current Kenyan offering (in an independent cafe, not one of their own) and it was very good - one of the juiciest Kenyan's I've tried this year. If they have upped their game to that level for all their offerings then they are very worth buying, but I cant be sure as they only had the one bag. Will try and visit a Dept next time I'm in London.


Had a pourover of the Kenyan (juice Box) in Tap earlier today and it's absolutely delicious, so so fruity and really bright, they were out of stock of beans for retail but should have some tomorrow so I'll be getting some then!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> Had a pourover of the Kenyan (juice Box) in Tap earlier today and it's absolutely delicious, so so fruity and really bright, they were out of stock of beans for retail but should have some tomorrow so I'll be getting some then!


That's the one! I was pleasantly surprised, especially as it cools down.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

aaronb said:


> That's the one! I was pleasantly surprised, especially as it cools down.


Got a bag of this last week, cracked it open yesterday, happy to report it tastes very nearly as good at home using my Wilfa as it did in Tap. DOCASA also has a 2 bags for £16 offer running at the mo...


----------

